# Standard t-shirt where do you put the left chest image?



## sfancher2000 (May 20, 2015)

Standard t-shirt where do you put the left chest image? Best size for front left chest?  Thanks


----------



## cardiacjoy (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello sfancher2000,

I found this url that Transfer Express has available, for graphic size and placement

Transfer Design Sizes & Placement Tips | Transfer Express

Thank You
Ed


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

I place mine 3 1/2 inches down from the collar and 2 inches out from the center crease.That point is where you place the corner of the image. A block/filled image I would say 3 inches max. Am image with alot of negative space or a taller image 4 inches is OK. If you are Ralph Lauren and you have logo-itis then 8 inches is fine because your logo is soooooo awesome.


----------



## ApparelSourcing (Jul 24, 2015)

lots of angles and lots of confusions. why you guys not follow to your heart..?. logo always been place exactly the same place where you heart . and size changed there is no standard in this fast moving fashion era.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

sfancher2000 said:


> Standard t-shirt where do you put the left chest image? Best size for front left chest?  Thanks


chest imprint size should be between 3-3.5 inches, depends on image height, shirt size and style (you have to use some artistic sense and judgment on what looks good). for instance one line of type maybe 3.5-4" but something round 3" would likely be big enough.
placement should be centered down from where collar meets shoulder seam. placement relative to armpit should be above armpit about 1/3 to 1/2 the way to bottom of collar.
for reference this would be roughly even with the bottom of a polo placket, or about where the top half of the pocket is on a pocket tee.
Ladies shirts (especially with V-neck or scoop neck) make sure print high enough so it's above boobs.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Measure with your fingers - 4 fingers down from the seam of the collar. And line up the center of the print vertically with the shirt collar (for larger sizes you can move it a little more toward the arm.)


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Center where the collar ends and 2/3 down the sleeve


----------

